# Mama Rat just had babies!



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Went into check on the pregnant Rat I adopted this morning (http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.p...r-not-to-adopt) to find a ton of little pinkies with her!! I just had her out 2 hours ago or so- So she must have birthed really recently. Leaving her alone with them for a bit.  Expect pictures soon! I think she has Hooded/Dalmatian markings, her belly is spotted and striped- It's very strange. I named her Clove. Can't wait to see what her babies look like!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Awh your a grandma! Congrats!


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats! That was so fast! Good thing you adopted her when you did, or who knows how well the babies would have been taken care of. Can you see how many babies here are?


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

I know! I was expecting at least another week or so. She wasn't even that big.
Right now I see 8 or 9, It's hard to tell. I can already see really light black
markings on their skin..


----------



## moongate (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh wow I was just wishing you luck on the other thread too!  I can't wait for pics!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Hehe! Just make sure your parents dont hear them lol or you will be in HUGE trouble.


----------



## Malcolmratdad (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes keep them quiet and very clean! No squeaky wheels lol. Glad she had her babies alright! Best of luck and we expect pictures lol.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

You did the right thing. 

Things won't be easy but you can at least take pride in knowing what you did was right.

Do lots of research and brace for the worst because keeping them a secret means you won't have the people around you to depend on.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

yay! congrats on the pups! just go read all my threads and look at the pics and u see day by day since im about a week ahead of u ;-) im really glad u adopted her and her lil fam, it will big u lots joy (and stress lol, but its worth it in my opinion) hopefully your parents wont find out and if they do then hopefully they will be understanding


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Babies almost 24 hours old! I love them all already  10 Little babies! 7 Dark ones (One's hidden in the pic) and 3 Light ones. Found homes for 2 of them already with a friend. Parents haven't found out yet- And I'm surprised. All they do is squeak! I moved them out of the Aquarium and into an old rabbit cage. Clove (Mama) seems to enjoy climbing on the bars.






I'll try and get one of mama/babies later. She's warming up to me but she's still really scared.

I'm gonna be so worried about them next week when I have to go back to school :-(
Thanks for all of your support guys!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Ew! Just kidding ;D! They're very cute, congratulations! I hope it all goes well. Lol, Clove seems to be recovering quickly if she's climbing


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Arashi said:


> Ew! Just kidding ;D! They're very cute, congratulations! I hope it all goes well. Lol, Clove seems to be recovering quickly if she's climbing


 Oh yeah, she's doing great. A few hours after having them she was up and running around. It didn't even seem to faze her.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Keelyrawr said:


> Oh yeah, she's doing great. A few hours after having them she was up and running around. It didn't even seem to faze her.


Lol, that's good to hear. Once again, congratulations! ;D

Pictures of Clove with her pups would be nice


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi everyone, sorry for not updating sooner. I'm sorry to say that on the 9th 6 of the babies were killed by Clove. I'm not sure why. Maybe they were sick, Maybe she couldn't care for them. All of the others she was caring for though. I made sure to check for Milk bands. I woke up this morning to find 2 more of them dead. The other 2 were alone with the 2 dead ones, cold without milk bands in a corner. I've tried to get mama to feed her 2 babies, but she is refusing. She walks away from them, refusing to sit still. When I try to pick her up she nips me and squeals until I put her down. I laid them in small cage with her hoping she would nurse them, but she flips out and jumps around- Nearly trampling them. I've been force feeding them Kitten formula with a syringe all day. I had to miss school. I plan on missing tomorrow as well. I'm not sure how I am going to care for them next week. I'm running out of options- FAST. 

Is there anyone in the Dallas ft worth area that has a Mama rat who just weaned rats and still has milk? or someone willing to take them in and bottle feed? I hate asking this, but I feel like it's my only hope. All of my family works and can't do it. Hopefully someone here can suggest something.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh my goodness how awful...I really hope someone can help! 
I wonder if she is just acting on the name Clove. 

But seriously, have you been able to call any wildlife rescues or pet stores to see if they have any lactating females?


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah.. Bad name for her I guess..x_x
I emailed North Texas Rat Rescue this afternoon to see
if they had any producing milk- But they haven't replied.
I'm just crossing my fingers hoping someone is willing to
help. :-(


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

In the morning try any pet stores around you if they haven't answered. They almost always have mothers.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Both the babies passed away a couple hours ago. I had them fed, warm, and happy. I'm not sure how they died.. Has this happened to anyone?
Mama killed 8 babies, and the last 2 passed away. They MUST have been sick. It's a very sad day today, but I'm glad they're all together now.
RIP 10 Little Rats.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm sorry you lost them all. They might have been sick or there might have been some lack of nutrition somewhere during her pregnancy. How long did the other owner have her?
How is Clove doing now, though?


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Awww sorry Keely!!! :'( All your babies are playing together in Ratty heaven! And even though the pups didn't make it, you still saved Mama Clove's life <3


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Clove is doing good actually. She seems to be a lot calmer and strangely happier without her babies. I think she was just stressed. She curled up in my lap for about 10 minutes, nibbled on my comforter, and then fell asleep on my bed. .. (for about 3 minutes that is Lol) She's a good girl. I think my friend might be taking her as a companion for her girl rats. We'll have to wait and see. Can anyone identify her markings? She has a dark strip going down her back similar to a hooded rat, yet light grey face markings.


----------

